
Napa Man Recovering After Live Tapeworm Parasite Removed from Brain - DrScump
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2015/11/03/napa-man-recovering-after-doctor-pulls-live-parasite-from-his-brain/
======
DrScump
This is a _new_ case from Napa, CA, distinct from the case in the current
Nature I just posted

